# Vcds coding and mk4 window roll up/down



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

If anyone needs anything done at the show let me know.

2002+ mk4 and beetle window rollup/down flash

And any other vcds tweeks.

Pm me 
Thanks


----------



## dopemkv (Feb 22, 2012)

text me bro 646 667 5059


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Too late I was there yesterday but for some reason didn't get this pm


----------

